# Alte Donau



## posengucker (17. September 2003)

Hallo Leute,

wir wollen mal einen Tag an der Alten Donau in Wien den Raubfischen nachstellen.

Wer von Euch kennt eine vielversprechende Stelle?

lg
Pogu


----------



## rob (17. September 2003)

hey pogu!!
ein freund/bekannter von mir hat dort eine jahreskarte...die ist gar nicht leicht zu bekommen.ist ein verdammt gutes revier mit sehr grossen fischen.
die haben dort ein haus direkt am wasser.der fischt mit freund und vater vom boot und hausstrand.die füttern auch das ganze jahr dort an.
werde mal versuchen ihn zu erreichen um dir einige platzerl sagen zu können.
wann geht ihr den?vielleicht mach ma was gemeinsam wenn zeit vorhanden ist?habe ein mobiles boot da könnten wir zu 3 fischen.......
lg rob


----------



## hkroiss (17. September 2003)

Da war doch vor ein paar Tagen ein Beitrag übers Karpfenfischen in der alten Donau. Schau doch mal im Forum "Karpfenangeln" nach. Vielleicht kann Dir der Autor weiterhelfen.


----------



## gismowolf (17. September 2003)

@hkroiss
Der AUTOR des von Dir angesprochenen Beitrages hat heute 
vor Dir bereits um 10:06 dazu Stellung genommen !
Bitte lies in ZUKUNFT auch alle Wortmeldungen zu einem Beitrag,
sonst werden wir Oberösterreicher womöglich als Schläfer bezeichnet.Nimms nicht krumm,kann jedem einmal passieren !
Freundliche Grüße und ein kräftiges Petri Heil aus dem Hausruckwald wünscht 
gismowolf


----------



## posengucker (17. September 2003)

@hkroiss: Rob war direkt an der Donau. Dort bin ich nächstes Jahr aktiv. Trotzdem Danke für den Hinweis.

@gismowolf: ja ja, die Oberösterreicher :m

@rob: wir haben vor, uns für Dienstag eine Tageskarte zu lösen.
Habe von einem Vereinskollegen erfahren, daß es angeblich zwischen Birnerbrücke und dem Steinwall vor dem Wasserpark auf Zander recht gut mit Twistern geht, da dort steiniger Untergrund. Mich würde aber eher der Hecht interessieren. Wir hatten vor eine Rute mit Tauwürmern und eine mit Köfi zu bestücken. Glaubst Du macht es Sinn, auf Wels zu fischen? In der Alten Donau wird ja ordentlich gefüttert. Deswegen haben wir uns das mit den Karpfen und Amur aus den Kopf geschlagen. Es wäre echt toll, wenn wir gemeinsam was unternehmen könnten. Meine 2 Mitangler sind leider nicht fürs Bootfischen, ich dagegen bin total begeistert davon.

Grüße
Pogu


----------



## rob (18. September 2003)

hey pogu!!
das wird sicher ein interessanter tag,aber leider nicht für mich weil ich am dienstag arbeiten muss  
habe meisstens von do bis so zeit,vielleicht ergibt sich was.
mich würde es auf alle fälle freuen.soweit ich die alte donau als badegast kenn  ,weiss ich das du nicht viele zugangs möglichkeiten hast.
am anfang und ende der alten donau kommst du ans ufer und bei einem teilstück des alte donau spazier/radweges.ansonsten hast du die arbeiterstrandbäder,gänsehäufel und viele viele private häuser.
mein freund hat gemeint,das ohne boot eine jahreskarte eher keinen sinn macht...im sommer ist dort die hölle los.aber sich für einen tag mal wo hinsetzen ist sicher ok.wurm und köfi würd ich auch machen am tag,würde eventuell auch mit frolic für ein paar stunden fischen...die haben dort riesige armur.wels ist so eine sache am tag.
ist ja kein reiner nachträuber,nur am tag hab ich noch nie einen gefangen....musst du testen aber ich denke eher weniger.....mhhhh
fahre morgen übrigens wieder für 2 tage nach altenwörth....jeahhh...freu...habe mir gestern die nacht am teich um die ohren geschlagen.neben mir haben die welse an der oberfläche geraubt,das du glaubst jemand wirft felsen ins wasser.nur mein köder war total uninteressant.karpfen hab ich auch nur einen biss gehabt und der hängte nicht.....momentan gehts am teich seeehr schlecht und in der donau gut.
grüss dich rob


----------



## hkroiss (18. September 2003)

@gismowolf
...na dann werd' ich nächstes Mal etwas genauer lesen (müssen). Ebenfalls Grüße aus dem Hausruckwald...bist ja fast mein Nachbar....


----------



## posengucker (18. September 2003)

@rob: Schade daß du keine Zeit hast. Eine gemeinsame Session wäre schon mal nett. Danke für die Tips. Wo verläuft der Rad und Wanderweg?

Grüße
Pugo


----------



## rob (22. September 2003)

hey pugo!!1
also neben dem wasserpark wo die alte donau anfängt("an der oberen alten donau") könnt ihr fischen bis zum ersten bad(angelibad) und auf der anderen seite bis zu den ersten häusern.
der weg von dem ich dir erzählt habe heisst an der unteren alten donau.
dort sind zwar auch immer wieder häuser,aber auch freie flächen bzw ist der weg
direkt am ufer und geht voll durch(ab wagramerstrasse).da kannst du dich hinsetzen,es werden aber mit sicherheit viele spaziergänger umher laufen.
ganz unten gibt es dann noch den laberlweg und den schnitterweg ,ist auch teilweise frei.eventuell auch am dampfschiffhaufen.
wenn ihr die karte kauft fragt auch dort noch mal.
wo was gut fängt kann ich dir leider nich sagen,da meine leute dort von boot oder hausstrand fischen.das sind solche freaks die haben an ihrem strand bäume versenkt und löcher ausgehoben......als unterstand für wels,hecht und co.  
lass hören wie es war!!!
wünsch euch einen netten und erfolgreichen tag in wien.
lass uns mal zusammen fischen gehen.....du könntest mal für einen tag nach aw mit kommen,oder wir gehen sonst wo in der gegend fischen.
neue wasserln sind immer fein.bin jetzt noch bis 11 oktober im land und dann für 2 wochen weg.die donau ist auch im winter super zum fischen...aalrutten,zander...schau ma einmal vielleicht ergibt sich was....
beste grüsse rob


----------



## rob (22. September 2003)

oh je...sieht so aus als ob ich dir zu  spät geschrieben habe 
war in altenwörth 2 tage und da gibt es keinen rechner 
hoff es klappt trotzdem alles....
grüsse rob


----------



## posengucker (24. September 2003)

Hallo Rob,

Infos sind noch rechtzeitig eingetroffen. Wir haben schräg gegenüber vom Angelibad gefischt. Jedoch war es dort derartig verkrautet, daß wir zu Mittag wieder abgezogen sind. Meine Angelkollegen hatten dann keine Lust mehr, es in Kaisermühlen zu probieren.

Nochmals Danke für die Infos. Wie war es in AW?

Grüße
Pogu


----------



## rob (24. September 2003)

hey pogu!
ah gut das ihr die info noch bekommen habt!!
habt ihr auch etwas gefangen....hört sich nicht so an 
was hast du eigentlich gelöhnt für die tageskarte?wo bekommst du die?
schade das ihr es weniger gut erwischt habt....hat euch der kartenverkäufer noch tips geben können,oder war das eine bardame in einem gasthaus 
in altenwörth lief es nicht so besonders.
wels u.zander konnte ich nicht für meine köder begeistern.
aber was mich wirklich gefreut hat,ist das ich seit jahren wieder mal eine nase gefangen habe( das ajhr der nase     )....auf rotwurm!!!ausserdem hab ich noch 2 barben,1 karausche,1 streber und 3 mittler bis kleine karpfen gefangen....vom boot lief überhaupt nichts.
kennst du den ozean bei guntramsdorf?ist ein ca 8ha teich mit verdammt gutem raubfischbestand.im sommer waren wir immer wieder dort baden.
es gibt die option einer tageskarte die da 22 teuros kostet.
ich habe mit  freunden mal vor 2 wochen dort einen tag gefischt.
jeder von uns hat 3 zander gefangen,der schwerste war so um die 2 kg und ich habe noch einen 50er hecht und einen schönen karpfen gefangen.
am abend hat mir dann ein mit sicherheit grosser hecht das monozandervorfach gleich nach dem auswurf beim ablegen der rute durchgefetzt....ein schlag und ein schnalzen und ich hab blöd mit der rute in der hand geschaut.
naja warum erzähl ich dir das alles.....werde mit 2 freunden diesen sonntag eine session starten.wenn du lust und zeit hast kannst du dich ja anhängen!
ach ja...die haben dort auch grosse sterlets und noch einige aale.
lg rob


----------



## posengucker (25. September 2003)

Hi Rob,

Tageskarte kostet 35 Teuros! Wir suchen uns immer so günstige Gebiete für Versuche aus. Zu Kaufen gibst die bei Gehrer Boote am Fischerstrand. Habe dort auch kurz mit dem Bootsbauer gesprochen, der mir den Bereich beim Birnersteg für Rauber empfohlen hat.

Der Teich in guntramsdorf klingt aber sehr interessant. Leider ist dieses Wochenende schon verplant. Danke für die Einladung.

Das Gewässer kenne ich leider nicht. Wo genau liegt das denn in Guntramsdorf und darf man Fische entnehmen?

Grüße Pogu


----------



## rob (26. September 2003)

hey pogu!!!!
pfff 35 teuros!!!! das ist ja sehr viel 
guntramsdorf liegt bei mödling /wiener neudorf an der triesterstrasse.
name des wasserszean.
südautobahn bis wiener neudorf.auf die triesterstrasse bis guntramsdort
und nach der ersten oder 2 ampel links rein.der teich liegt dann rechts von dir und grenzt an die triesterstrasse.ist aber verwachsen...schlecht zu sehen.
karte bekommst du beim oceanwirt...ur tiaf.........  .lg rob


----------



## rob (26. September 2003)

ahh ,hab noch vergessen dir zu sagen,das du fische entnehmen kannst.
einen raubfisch am tag.....einen karpfen auch oder der gleichen.du darfst dir nur 5 köfis fangen und hältern,wenn die weg sind kannst du wieder 5 fangen. 
lg rob


----------



## posengucker (29. September 2003)

Hi Rob,

wieviel habt Ihr am Sonntag erbeutet?

Grüße
Pogu


----------



## rob (29. September 2003)

hey pogu!!
pfffah...ich bin schneider nach hause gegangen  meine beiden freunde haben jeder 1 hecht gefangen.der grössere hatte 2.5 kg und 65 cm...is ok.
leider war gestern das wetter zu schön für zander...heute wäre es perfekt.
hab noch vergessen dir zu sagen,das du nur am wochenende und an feiertagen 
tageskarten bekommst.manchmal haben die auch eine teichsperre...z.b. nach einem besatz oder vor einem wettfischen.
lg rob


----------

